# SieageWorkCreations



## king 3933 (Jun 15, 2005)

I bought a Sidewinder bow off Dave and Sara Sieage in Texas and I must say it is a GREAT bow. No hand sock and very fast. I got 185 feet per second with a 486 grain Gold Tip. The bow is 58 inches and [email protected] and is a Scythian style bow and a very good looking bow, almost excotic looking.

I got to take it to the Archery range Wednesday night and I shot great. Uphill, downhill, short distance or long distance the arrow went where I was looking. This bow is very smooth to draw and I don't think a person could go wrong buying one of these Sidewinders.

Dave and Sara developed this bow over a period of time and I must say they have come up with a true Winner. I know that Dave got behing in making some bows due to a injury and frankly his business just took off very quickly. The Company has made some policy changes and Customer Service has improved greatly.

Check out their website and see the bows and the price is right for todays working man. Their website is:

sieageworkcreations.com

I do not work for Sieageworks, but thought traditional archers should have a chance to see a great bow at a great price. We tell each other when we come across a bad dealer, so why not tell about a good deal as well.

Check it out.


----------



## king 3933 (Jun 15, 2005)

*Sieagework Archery*

I got to shoot the Sidewinder again last nignt at a different archery range and again the Bow shoot where you looked. Seems to be one of thoes bow that just hit where you point it. I had a Fedora Longbow [email protected] that did the same thing.

Very flat shooting bow so it dose not seem to matter what the yardage is as long as you aren't too far off, you hit the target. I shot targets from 20 yards out to 60 yards and it performed great.

I'm very happy with this bow and will buy another one for a back up. I hate having one bow and no back up because if something happens to your bow then you are out of luck during the hunting season. They are priced right so luckly I can have two of these bows for the price of one other bow.

Hope you men and women get a chance to shoot one of these bows. You will not be sorry.

God Bless:
king 3933


----------

